# Quick cash for ski's idea (sell it at CKS).



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

The paddling season in Colorado is coming to a close. If you're not planning on using your boat this winter, and are looking for an excuse to buy a new pair of ski's, snowboard or bindings, never fear, CKS is here.
Bring your boat(s) and/or paddle(s) into our retails store and let us sell it for you. We will sell it for a reasonable price and then give you 70% cash back (or 100% store credit). Click on the link for details:
Ski Season Scrambler Consignment Promo


----------

